# A new board to test



## Guest (May 6, 2002)

Loads of new features.

Please provide feedback for this board


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2002)

First, first, first.

Ha!

8)


----------



## danksy (May 6, 2002)

Me second!


----------



## Mark_J (May 6, 2002)

I'm happy with the Bronze medal then! :'(


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

Humph! I would have got bronze if I didn't have to re-register!


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2002)

*I think I'll take 5th place unless someone posts in the mean time*


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

6th, but I'm confident that once the drug tests are in I'll be in a medal position! 8)

Clive


----------



## Ruffles (May 6, 2002)

???

We need INFORMATION.

I am not a number.

Who is number 1?

Be seeing ya!


----------



## m4ttc (May 6, 2002)

I suppose it's like a woman. You have to explore it to find the best bits!TEXT


----------



## l3ett (May 6, 2002)

How did I get here?

Oh my, so many buttons to press 

what is teletype?

oooooo

heyhey


----------



## trevor (May 6, 2002)

;cool thought i was on another site


----------



## ttspain (May 6, 2002)

Well at least I'm the first from Spain!  Excellent new features. Well done lads.

Chay


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Looks excellent:

Please can someone let me know how to put my sig pic into my threads on this new forum site.

Thank you.

Mutts Nutts this. Is there a spell checker and are we gonna get instructions Jae?


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

That's what the help button is for at the top


----------



## m4ttc (May 6, 2002)

TEXTPaul

tried to send you an instant message but it didn't work. TEXTIt worked when i sent one to myself though

M4TTC


----------



## m4ttc (May 6, 2002)

Jae

Jae

You're getting a bit too technicalfor us meremortals


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2002)

HI Everybody!!! 
;D

Looks cool, so many new things to play with !! ;D


----------



## maddott (May 6, 2002)

Very snazzy---and fast ;D


----------



## m4ttc (May 6, 2002)

maddott

You're right, It does seem faster

M4TTC

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/m4ttc/defaulttest.jpg


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Jae, 
any chance you will migrate all the old forum posts into this new one ?


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Back to being a newbie again - pah!

Looks great Jay


----------



## m4ttc (May 6, 2002)

[glow=teal,2,300]Until my Big F Off sig is inserted and things soon statrt to slow down


----------



## maddott (May 6, 2002)

GNASH!!!!!!!!!!!!Here we go--monster sig time allready!


----------



## paul_w (May 6, 2002)

8) ??? :  :-[ :-X :-/ :-* :'(    ;D

ok I added all the smileys.... now what


----------



## Russell (May 6, 2002)

So much quicker and so many things to try.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Nope, cos their a different software 

They will not dissapear though.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

EXCELLENT!!!!!

But... how do I get my # of posts back ??????


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Much better than before Jae.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2002)

I like's it  
I like's it a lot 

cheers Jae


----------



## stewart (May 6, 2002)

Cheers Jae !

Absolutely brilliant now that I'm starting to find out how it all works - everything seems very simple, even for a non-techie like me.

Now we know what you've been up to over the winter months  

Thanks !!!


----------



## JohnD (May 7, 2002)

:Better late than never!


----------



## BigJon (May 7, 2002)

What a surprise, my first thought was that something had broke.
Looks good to me Jae and it is much faster without those big signature pictures.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2002)

Hi.

I agree - neat site and so much better without big signatures.

I am glad to see Big John's insomnia has survived the change


----------



## Ruffles (May 6, 2002)

Haarumph!

I'm not taking any notice of you NEWBIES!

;D


----------



## Chris_TTC_546 (May 7, 2002)

Nice updated site Jae. I like all the new facilities. The GUI editor is a nice touch


----------



## Ruffles (May 6, 2002)

Oh god this is so much better.

The tag editing is very helpful as well as the general structure.

There's far to much new for me to be able to criticise constructively about the useability but that will come over time.

Everything so far has been really great!


----------



## pette (May 7, 2002)

Cool,

But I've had to re-register using a different name!


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Why pete? What did you have before?


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

:-X    ;D 

Just testing that I'm me.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Mike,

Have you changed you Email address? Please mail me, so I can verify


----------



## pette (May 7, 2002)

Jae,

Before I was 'pete' now I've had to re-register as 'PeTTe'. I tried to login using my original username and password but it said 'password incorrect'...


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

just testing! ;D


----------



## davek9 (May 7, 2002)

:'( :-[  ??? :-/ :-*

That's how i was this morning, upset,now happy. Think the site looks great, seems a lot quicker too.
Regards
Dave


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Jae...
What do the 2 ICQ icons on the left do??? and why 2?


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

loads of lights and flashing things.

very confusing for a non teccy like me.

After spending 18 mths piling up hendreeds of posts am now a newbie


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

loads of lights and flashing things.

very confusing for a non teccy like me.

After spending 18 mths piling up hendreeds of posts am now a newbie


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

loads of lights and flashing things.

very confusing for a non teccy like me.

After spending 18 mths piling up hendreeds of posts am now a newbie :'(


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

See ! It took me 3 posts just to work out how to use the smilies!   

anyway, great new software Jae, excellent functionality!

9.5 out of ten!


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2002)

Just checking in. You go away for a few days and look what happens!! Excellent. 8)


----------

